# Intro



## Allnat (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, Just want to greet you all and say what a pleasure it is to be apart of this site. Hope to get some good info and instruction.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Allnat* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we have plenty of info to offer


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hey.


----------

